# Modificar frecuencia de walkie talkie



## DavidMJ (Feb 5, 2012)

Hola amigos, un amigo me ha dado el circuito del un walki talki  pero al tener solo 1 no me sirve de nada, asi que pense en modificar su frecuencia mediante un condensador variable, la duda que yo tengo es: en cual de las bobinas pongo el  TIMMER? hay 3 bobinas con nucleo de ferrita,  2 de ellas tienen varios condensadores ceramicos en paralelo a las bobinas, uno de 33pF, 39pF y otro de 18pF, tambien tiene un oscilador de cristal de 40.685Mhz,  la frecuencia de ese cristal sera la frecuencia en la que trabaja el walki? Teneis alguna idea de como modificarsela?

Salu2


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Feb 5, 2012)

Hola, no puedo ayudarte pero quizá espero que este tema te ayude al menos un poco:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/walkie-talkie-estudio-circuito-31755/
Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Feb 5, 2012)

y seguro que cambiando el cristal...


----------



## miguelus (Feb 6, 2012)

Buenos días DavidMJ.
Ese Wlki,al trabajar en esa frecuencia 40,685Mhz, poca utilidad va a tener, a no ser que tengas la pareja.
El Cristal de Cuarzo es el que fija la frecuencia de trabajo.
El cabiar la frecuencia será una cuestión compleja ya qu lo primero que hay que plantearse ¿Cuál sería esa frecuencia?, lo más lógico es llevarlo a la CB o 27Mhz, pero esta banda está demasíado alejada de lo 40.685Mhz y para hacerlo funcionar, en esa frecuencia,  sería necesario calcular y rehacer todas las bobinas y por supuesto cambiar el Cristal de Cuarzo.
Hay otra frecuencia que es la de 50Mhz pero para esta última necesitas licencia de Radio Aficionado.
En fin, creo que lo mejor lo dejes como está y lo uses para sacar algún componente que necesites.

 Sal U2


----------



## DavidMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Muchas gracias amigos, vegetal digital, gracias por el link, alomejor me armo uno como ese  pero una cosa,  si cambio el cristal por uno de  90Mhz y la bobina L9 ( la que esta separada de las demas) le pongo una para transmitir en la banda comercial 88-108Mhz y le pongo en paralelo un condensador variable no lograria nada?


----------



## miguelus (Feb 6, 2012)

DavidMJ dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigos, vegetal digital, gracias por el link, alomejor me armo uno como ese  pero una cosa,  si cambio el cristal por uno de  90Mhz y la bobina L9 ( la que esta separada de las demas) le pongo una para transmitir en la banda comercial 88-108Mhz y le pongo en paralelo un condensador variable no lograria nada?



Ese Walki está diseñado para operar en AM.
El hecho de poner un Condensador Variable a un Cuarzo ya sea en serie o en paralelo no modifica su frecuencia de forma apreciable, tan solo un par de Kilociclos arriba o abajo en el mejor de los casos.
Si de todas formas si piensas en poner un Cuarzo de 90Mhz (si lo encuentras) tendrás que rediseñar la adaptación del Cuarzo ya que lo más normal es que no oscile.
Puedes poner un Cuarzo de, pe. entre 43 y 54 Mhz, acontinuación un multiplicador X2 por lo que tendrías entre 86 108Mhz pero....
Te faltaría el modulador para poder modular a ese cuarzo en FM pero al estar oscilando en una frecuencia tan alta, la desviación final sería de tan solo +- 3Khz o poco más ¡Muy lejos de los +- 75Khz necesarios para la FM comercial!
Visto lo visto poco puedes hacer con ese TX 
El Receptor si lo puedes utilizar para escuchar la banda de 40Mz... ¿Qué puedes escuchar en esa banda?, pues entre otras cosas... mejor pega la oreja y nos cuentas  

Sal U2.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 6, 2012)

Amigo, tu equipo modula en A.M.?


----------



## DavidMJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Perdonad por el error, dige la banda de FM pero queria poner la de AM XDD que cabeza la mia, por ahora no recibo nada con el receptor, ni siquiera interferencias 

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## AZ81 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tienes la antena puesta? Porque si no tienes la antena puesta difícilmente vas a recibir aunque sea ruido, como te han dicho podrias subir o bajar la frecuencia cambiando los condensadores que están con las bobinas pero seguiras sin oir nada ya que esos walkies eran de juguete y aunque el receptor sea superregenetativo y tenga sensibilidad no sale nadie en esa frecuencia. Se me olvidaba el cuarzo solo es en trasmisión en recepción es regenetativo así que tocándole el núcleo de las bobinas subirás o bajaras la frecuencia.


----------



## DavidMJ (Feb 13, 2012)

AZ81 dijo:


> Tienes la antena puesta? Porque si no tienes la antena puesta difícilmente vas a recibir aunque sea ruido, como te han dicho podrias subir o bajar la frecuencia cambiando los condensadores que están con las bobinas pero seguiras sin oir nada ya que esos walkies eran de juguete y aunque el receptor sea superregenetativo y tenga sensibilidad no sale nadie en esa frecuencia. Se me olvidaba el cuarzo solo es en trasmisión en recepción es regenetativo así que tocándole el núcleo de las bobinas subirás o bajaras la frecuencia.



Gracias amigo, la antena... le solde un tubo de cobre de 15cm de largo XD


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Feb 15, 2012)

Hola, Yo tengo una duda. Resulta que tengo unos walkie talkie Uniden qu elos compré a 27 dólares en Estados Unidos y tienen alcance de 16 millas en campo abierto, entonces yo quiciera saber si se pueden modificar las señales para que en ciudad tengan más alcanze, por que ya los probé y en ciudad no sirven mucho esos walkie talkies por que en tan solo 3 o 4 calles ya pierden toda la señal.


----------



## AZ81 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hay algunos talkies que se les puede ampliar de potencia, interiormente cambiándoles un jumpèr y en vez de 0,5 W dan 5W, no se si los tuyos serán de esos es cuestión de mirar por internet, también puedes mirar en esta dirección a lo mejor te pueden informar:
http://www.portalpmr.com/foro-pmr/


----------



## jkogg (Feb 18, 2012)

Hola, losfabricantes de los wt. luego son como los que hacen aparatos de audio, quien sabe de donde sacan sus calculos que te ofrecen potencias de mas 100" wats" con apenas tres pilas c. qizas si te subas al cerro de la silla con un aparato y el otro en la ciudad, donde garantize linea de vista puedas alcanzar las 16 millas que te ofrecen...


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Mar 1, 2012)

Subo unas fotos para confirmar si se pueden modificar o no mis walkie talkies.

¿La antena más alta capta más señales a más distancia o es la potencia de salida?

En una foto está señalada una bobina variable (creo) ¿para qué es esa bobina?


----------



## miguelus (Mar 1, 2012)

Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Subo unas fotos para confirmar si se pueden modificar o no mis walkie talkies.
> 
> ¿La antena más alta capta más señales a más distancia o es la potencia de salida?
> 
> En una foto está señalada una bobina variable (creo) ¿para qué es esa bobina?



¿No la habrás tocado? esa bobina es es el "Discriminador de FM," para entendernos, es la que se encarga de sintonizar la señal de FI y sacar la señal de audio.
¡No la toques!

Para tener más alcance....
Más distancia de visión en linea recta = más alcance.
A más altura  = más alcance.
A más potencia  = más alcance.
Mejor antena  = más alcance.
Tu walkie talkie ¿Se puede modificar?  pues sí... haciendo uno nuevo.


Sal U2


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Mar 1, 2012)

Muy bien, muchas gracias por el dato. Que lástima que no se puedan alterar, pero ni modo.


----------

